# so, my husband is not the brighest crayon in the box.



## mrsf10 (Apr 10, 2011)

last weekend, he let a *stranger* into our home, she was selling some type of cleaning product, when i was not home, to use our bathroom. the downstairs 1/2 br to be exact. which happens to be my 'getting ready'/'makeup crackhead room'. WELL, this trashy little B, who was going door to door in our developement, STOLE (almost) ALL OF MY HIGH END MAKEUP. and some drugstore products too!! 15, yes FIFTEEN MAC pigments. full size. GONE. 7 individual MAC e/s, (thank gosh she didnt steal my z palette with all my pan refills in it) several MAC brushes, mac foundation and pressed powder, and other stuff...I was literally left with a loreal foundation(left over from last summer, too dark for me right now UGH) a few ulta eye liners and shadows, mascara, a half used rimmel bronzer, some avon mark. e/s and 2 small sephora palettes. 

  	WHAT THE F?

  	first of all, idk HOW he didnt notice her walking out of the house with it!! He says she had a large purse and he didnt think anything of her taking it in there with her. AND i asked him if she was in there awhile, and he said 'yes, but the fan was on, i thought she was just shi*ting' SERIOUSLY?!!!!? haha. 

  	second, who lets a stranger into their house?!! EVER. haha. like, really?

  	third, why couldnt he tell her about the gas station around the corner???!! 


  	ahhh, i was so mad, and still am so mad. i called the police, and filed a report. we know the girls name, and where she is from, thanks to him actually being proactive for once, and asking some other neighbors if they caught her name or company name, one neighbor did, and got the company number. I called. I told them what happened, they claimed there was no way. I asked if they did background checks, or BONDED their employees, since they are going into peoples homes, and the rep I spoke with said NO. come on, so you mean you could send a crack head rapist into someones home?!!?? 

  	I promptly got hubbys credit card, and hit up sephora, smashbox and ACW. LOL. while i didnt get full size pigments, i did get those small sample ones from ACW. I guess I'll just wait till I get my macpro card to replace those. 

  	SO MAD. 
  	dont let those door-to-door sales people in your homes!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2011)

oh my goodness! that is so bad! i can't believe he did that! sadly though my hubby would have most likely done the same because he is pretty naive and only likes to see good in people. i'm the one who knows what scumbags some people are! lol! at least you managed to re-buy some goodies but i am so sorry about the full sized pigments. i swear i would cry if anything happened to mine!


----------



## sayah (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened to you! Ugh! Some people are just assholes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I hope the police can help!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry, but really, really, really dumb move on his part.  Was she pretty and batty her eyes or flaunting her cleavage? Men seem to turn into idiots at those moments.  Good for you on taking the CC and splurging.  Do it more until you get things back and hubby can sell something to make amends or bring you out for a splurge at his cost of being an idiot. I would give my hubby hell if he ever pulled that, but he won't.  First of all we don't even open our door to strangers or anyone going door to door. The door is always locked. I don't care if they see me peeking out the window.  This is my territory and I am fierce about keeping it private and protected. Luckily my husband is the same way.  We have locks on all our door upstairs (bedroom, bathrooms, dens. library) so when we have family gatherings (which isn't often) we close and lock all of those. People can use the downstairs bathroom.  The only thing they can steal are my kitchen towels, toilet paper and OTC medicines.  No big deal.  Yes,people are idiots. My obnoxious sister came over once and tried to sneak into our bedroom. She does steal and has taken from my parents before.  She was so pissed when I came up the stairs and stood there watching her try to open the doors.  "I was just trying to find the bathroom". I glared at her and told her to get downstairs. She has never come over since. Gee...I wonder why??!! 

  	I agree.I hope the police can nab her.  And maybe you can make a list of everything that is gone and how much it costs, because who would want to use that stuff after she has touched it? Eewww...  Get your money's worth and shop like mad!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah i hope the police manage to catch her and lock her up for a while! the theiving bitch!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Apr 11, 2011)

My hubby is too unsociable to do that - hahahaha.  Anyway, I hope you can see her punished to the fullest extent of the law!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2011)

bellaboomboom said:


> My hubby is too unsociable to do that - hahahaha.  Anyway, I hope you can see her punished to the fullest extent of the law!



 	for the loss of full sized piggies he bloody well should be!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 11, 2011)

I am going through the inventory you listed.  I have a pretty big bag. I would not be able to carry that amount out even if my bag was completely empty. Did she have a knapsack with her? Wouldn't all that makeup have made a rather clicking and clanking sound as she walked out?  Jeepers!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 11, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> for the loss of full sized piggies he bloody well should be!!


	lol You are going to have nightmares, aren't you?  Of someone sneaking into your house, creeping up to your cabinet, stealing your pigments, leaving milkweed in their place.....


----------



## bellaboomboom (Apr 11, 2011)

Men...clueless.


----------



## mrsf10 (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah, he is DUMB. haha 

  	i guess he said she had a big tote, cuz she was selling some cleaning spray and it was in there. my pigments i had in a zipper pouch on their own too..ughhh. idk how it all didnt make plasticy clinking noises though. but im sure that there was some type of sporting event blaring on the tv and she couldve walked out with my dining room table if that was the case. blahhhh

  	and NO, she was not even remotely attractive or anything, we got her name, and looked up her facebook page!! id post it, but idk, that would be like harassment or something? LOL trust me though, the B needs allllllllllllllllllllll the makeup in the world, and she still lookin a mess! HA

  	i was like, this is eqivilent of a strange man coming in out home and taking your xbox games!! haha 

  	men. hmphh!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol You are going to have nightmares, aren't you?  Of someone sneaking into your house, creeping up to your cabinet, stealing your pigments, leaving milkweed in their place.....


  	sweet jesus nooooooo!! that would be a nightmare!


----------



## hickle (Apr 12, 2011)

Aww, poor guy was trying to be nice!  Cut him some slack... everyone's been fooled at least once in their life.  Hold off on the sephora shopping spree, because they're launching a 15% off sale on Thursday!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2011)

hickle said:


> Aww, poor guy was trying to be nice!  Cut him some slack... everyone's been fooled at least once in their life.  Hold off on the sephora shopping spree, *because they're launching a 15% off sale on Thursday!*



 	oh yeah! you'll get more bang for your buck that way! hee hee!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 13, 2011)

ooh that just sucks. your poor husband must feel absolutely horrible though. yikes! i cant imagine what i would do honestly!

  	hope you feel better soon. hit up the sephora sale!


----------



## Gorgeous (Apr 13, 2011)

This is what I would do to her -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what kind of person takes advantage of someones kindness that way?! that's just wrong. I hope you restore your collection back to it's wonderfulness. I only own... 3? full sized piggies. I couldn't imagine going through what you went through. Feel better love


----------



## mrsf10 (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks ladies!! sephora spree part 2 because of the sale begins...NOW. hahahahha he does feel bad. but still hubby, bad move. LOL


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 27, 2011)

Ummm that is CRAZY, I don't even like opening my door for people that come to it that I don't know. I usually just stay really quiet and pretend I'm not home!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

dxgirly said:


> Ummm that is CRAZY, I don't even like opening my door for people that come to it that I don't know. I usually just stay really quiet and pretend I'm not home!


	omg! i usually do this! and i always hide too - usually by lying on the ground where nobody can see me! i'm such a weirdo!


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> omg! i usually do this! and i always hide too - usually by lying on the ground where nobody can see me! i'm such a weirdo!


	LOL, I'm glad to hear it's not just me that does that!


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 28, 2011)

Ahahaha! I've actually done that before too!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 28, 2011)

dxgirly said:


> Ahahaha! I've actually done that before too!!!


	yup! looks like were are all a little crazy and silly!


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 1, 2011)

That's why I don't trust anyone! You never know who is going to screw you... I hate people that steal! Get a life!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> omg! i usually do this! and i always hide too - usually by lying on the ground where nobody can see me! i'm such a weirdo!



 	LOL me too!!


----------



## Babylard (Jun 1, 2011)

My freaken god. I can't believe that their company is not even acknowledging the incident. The fact that it happened and someone is calling you about an incident says IT DID HAPPEN!!
  	I hope the police actually looks into it. I have very little faith in the police department these days. I called the lottery company about a lost ticket, and someone probably did cash it in, but they refused to tell me anything about it and said they will talk to the police when they call them. I bet it never happened.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jun 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> omg! i usually do this! and i always hide too - usually by lying on the ground where nobody can see me! i'm such a weirdo!


  	yes, ive done this too! ahahaha..


----------



## mrsf10 (Jun 22, 2011)

well they did, took fingerprints, came back to her, like i already told them, so basically if she gets pulled over or named searched by any government agency in VA, she will be arrested. GOD HELP HER if she comes back her. hahahaha. and so right now its a "cold case" but they told me she is red flagged. GOOD. and it literally takes ALL of me to not send her a message on facebook! hahaha


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, goodness. ;_;

  	I remember some guy came over at 7:30PM in the fall, while it was dark outside, and wanted to demonstrate cleaning products.

  	UHHH, NO.

  	He never stepped one foot in this house.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG!! When I got to the part where you said she stole almost all of your high end makeup, my mouth flew open and remained that way throughout the rest of the post. Unbelievable!! OMG! I don't even know how I'd react to that. My husband would certainly get his arse kicked along with hers. LOL!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi!

  	That's awful!! But I appreciate the warning.  It makes me more diligent to put away my things when sales people with appointments or those you really don't know will be over.  Why take the chance you'll have to have an awkward conversation or 'suck it up'.

  	I let a door-to-door sales person in when they mis-representated themselves as furnace inspectors sent from the rental company.  My husband came into the furnace room and had the man "backing up" to the point he was happy to be outside the house and forgot his shoes lol! We opened back up the door and passed them after noticing .... another time my husband assumed at night that the man knocking at the door was the neighbour but opened to find a schemer trying to pan-handle - we were lucky both times nothing bad happened but recognized that we had been naive.

  	On the bright-side your husband needed to learn and learnt a hard/strong lesson which may help to avoid a worse situation in the future.



mrsf10 said:


> first of all, idk HOW he didnt notice her walking out of the house with it!! He says she had a large purse and he didnt think anything of her taking it in there with her. AND i asked him if she was in there awhile, and he said 'yes, but the fan was on, i thought she was just shi*ting' SERIOUSLY?!!!!? haha.
> 
> second, who lets a stranger into their house?!! EVER. haha. like, really?


----------

